# More pictures of me, and my life.



## 17545 (Feb 14, 2007)

Me playing with one of my first bands ever at a really shitty all ages basement venue.

















Me in grade 10, or so. I looked like such a weiner back then, haha.









My lovely girlfriend, Laura.


----------

